# Breeding questions



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

At what age can a mouse breed? How long do you keep a male and female together when breeding? How long is their gestation period?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A mouse can breed as early as 3-4 weeks (male) or 4-5 weeks (female), but it's best to wait until around age 8-12 weeks for females so their bodies can mature to a point where it's safe for them to give birth.

Females come into heat every few days so leaving them with a male for 2 weeks is generally sufficient enough for them to get pregnant. They stay pregnant 20-21 days, and it takes 4-5 weeks for the babies to fully mature.

It is important to remove the father BEFORE the babies are born, or else you'll have back-to-back litters which can be stressful on the mother.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

When are the youngsters are weaned? At that time can they be or should be separated?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Four to five weeks is when they are fully weaned and can and should be separated to boys and girls separate quarters. They are far from fully grown much less mature at that age. Twelve weeks is the minimum to consider them full grown. In fact, different litters of mousies mature fully at very different ages. Many continue to get bigger up to six or seven months of age.

Breeding should be attempted before about 12 weeks old, when the does are big enough to safely deliver the babies. Extra nutrition for breeding couple is good to help them produce good sperm and eggs. Through pregnancy and while nursing, the doe should get extra nutrition also, and the babies can benefit from extra nutrition up to about 12 weeks. the extra nutrition should be something with extra protein, collagen, and fat, like a high quality dry pet food, preferably a formula with out corn. Many breeders give kitten milk replacer or infant formula (soy based- cow's milk can cause liver damage) as either a liquid or sprinkling dry onto the other food. You can also give the milk liquid soaked into a few small chunks of dried bread or cereal. Scrambled egg works well for this also. I give my meeces a wide variety of foods. Cooked chicken or tuna is small quantities is good, as are some raw fruits and vegetables, cooked rice, dried cereal. Anything with much sugar or fat whould be used sparingly, or it can case eye, skin and digestive problems. Fresh foods should be given in small quantities, especially the first couple of times, to be the mousie's digestion can handle the new food.

Feel free to ask any other question as it comes to you. there are many on this forum who are just chompong at the bit to be helpful to new mousie owners.


----------

